# Just Monkey-ing Around



## Peanuts (Oct 2, 2005)

Went to the zoo _again_ today, and I have a headache now from going through all my images and seeing how bad they all turned out. *gack* Just one of those days, when there is dust on the sensor (but you don't know that until after), the lens is not focusing properly (that is until you get home), and overall, none of the images are sharp etc. But I did manage to catch a good experssion

This is one of the 'headache' ones. Snipped off the bit of the head and the wing, but the head is almost in perfect focus. *ahh*






Probably my fave of the bunch but I cut his hand off  





Motherly Love





And just for laughing sake


----------



## slipper (Oct 3, 2005)

my fav is #4, but crop that leg


----------



## tabbymichelle (Oct 3, 2005)

I love the little guy on the last one!! It made me smile =)


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't be so hard on yourself!
I think these four are all very nice and definitely beyond the "snapshot"-stage!
My favourite is the Motherly Love. But the other baby is sweet, too. Makes me smile .


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet shots Peanuts, love the 2nd shot a lot!  For focusing, if you are using a zoom lens.. zoom all the way in tight on the eyes, focus as best you can, then pull back to frame your shot.  You may be doing this already, but I thought it might be a tip if your not.

i know how it feels to have a bad day on the cam, but, get a good rest, and learn as best you can.

I saw your website, very cool!


----------

